# Couple mystery bits



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Doing a little sorting and reorganizing and came across a couple bits that I don't know the use for. In the past I bought some used bits in a large lot and believe these were in them. They could be MLCS since they are gray and no laser etching on the shank, plus many of the others from the lot were MLCS. I didn't find them in the current catalog I have. I'd appreciate some info.

Steve.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The top one is a crude pattern bit, used to plunge through drywall where a light box or window opening might be to then router around to open up. 
The bottom one a v-bit for veining or chamfering if used on a table mounted router and half buried in the fence. 

At least that's what I used them for way back when.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Panel pilot bit and a v groove bit


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The panel pilot is commonly used in the RV industry where they have framed openings in walls like windows and doors and they sheet over all of ot with paneling and then cut the openings with that bit.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Also used in residential construction and reno's. When you build a wall, you frame your wall on a deck, rack it and sheath it. If that wall has a window or door, then after it is nailed to the framing, then you go back and cut out the doors and windows, before you stand the wall up...

So one of several ways to quickly do that is with a panel router bit. Punch through, Use the framing, as a guide to cut it out.

Also to cut out lower cabinets and vanities, used with a template... to cut out for a sink.

The only size I used to have was 1/2" panel plunge bits.They are handy, utility type of solution of what would otherwise take a few tools or multiple bits., but I never thought of them as a finishing type of bit.


----------

